# Senator Windows



## Tones (8 Aug 2006)

anyone use senator windows and how do you find their products in terms of heat retention in the home


----------



## z105 (8 Aug 2006)

Hi tones,

we have them installed in our house, wouldn't recommend them, the front door had to be changed twice (and infact needs to be replaced again as the back panel inside is peeling off!), the glass in one of the front windows just cracked at the corner one day, for no reason, they came and sorted the problems we had quickly but the windows themselves aren't great heat retainers (maybe our builder bought the cheapest of the cheapest), building next year and won't be getting Senator windows.


----------



## 10to1 (9 Aug 2006)

My experience was quite the opposite. The product came highly recommended and while still quite new we've had no problems. The company has franchises I understand and our experience with ours was excellent. They came, measured, quoted, fitted and came back to snag all within a reasonable time. Their glass was K glass and the u values were among the lowest available at the time of purchase within our budget. Mind you one pane has cracked for no apparent reason.


----------



## Tones (9 Aug 2006)

thats 2 bad stories about cracking windows. that doesnt sound good!


----------



## sherib (9 Aug 2006)

Hi Tones. I used Senator twice (1999 and 2004) for windows, patio doors and a kitchen door and am very satisfied with them. Everything is still perfect and they were a very efficient company. They used K glass which made an enormous difference to heat loss. They have a very strong locking system too. With the first windows they provided keys but more recently no keys required - the windows lock by twisting the window handles. 

I'm wondering did Havelaugh deal directly with Senator or was it with the Builder? If the latter, anything is possible!


----------



## Jo90 (10 Aug 2006)

only got two quotes from senator in recent times on different houses. 

found them well over priced and when they quoted kept calling back even though we had told them we had went elsewhere for our windows. just kept ignoring the calls. 

we used regency and found them good. genuine sales guy (if this is not an oxymoron !) and good on price and whilst we had small problem they came out and fixed it soon after


----------



## ophelia (11 Aug 2006)

I had French doors and kitchen window by Senator installed last january.  I found Senator to be very professional in their approach.  No problems with products or installation. Having the remainder of my windows and front door installed next week.  A bit expensive but I think they look much better than some of the other options. They also have this very wide Superspacer between the sheets of glass which gives better iinsulation.


----------



## Danmo (11 Aug 2006)

Bonner windows are excellent and much cheaper. They did out whole house, patio doors and new front door. Senator wanted 11K said it wd take 3 days. Bonner did it in 2 for 7K. This was a couple of years ago. Since then, several people in my family have used them for extrensions and windows and found them excellent. (I have no relationship with them I swear)


----------



## laserjet (11 Aug 2006)

hi,

My parents had senator windows no complaints no drafts and no cracked windows also the windows that were replaced were single pain so there was serious heat loss since the new windows were put in the heat retention is fantastic.

Tip
If you are putting the windows into a second hand home make sure the windows you remove are completely removed, dont just have them cut out.  this is where people run into problems of heat loss and drafts the drafts come in arouund the edges


----------



## z105 (11 Aug 2006)

Sherib, I didn't initially deal directly with Senator (they got the contract from the builder for all the houses), as I said in my initial post "maybe the builder bought the cheapest of the cheap", but I most certainly dealt with them when I ran into the problems, In fact I am still having problems with drafts - the wind whistles through one of the windows !!


----------



## 10to1 (12 Aug 2006)

Just wondering Havealaugh is it not the plastering to the window frame that's causing he draught? Just a note of caution about the threshold for Senator doors - they are quite low and you may need to float the floor under the threshhold to allow for whatever floor covering you may be using on inward opening doors.


----------



## bantragh (19 Oct 2007)

Galway west region - looking for recs. re installing single (conservatory type) Glass pvc door as new front door. Wondering about galway senator windows - are they reliable?
Do senator take out old door and fit new one efficently. Any other interesting firms around the area. Many thanks


----------



## leex (19 Oct 2007)

Parents used Premier Windows in Briarhill for a replacement of their windows/doors. Seem to be good.


----------



## Marathon Man (20 Oct 2007)

My in-laws, in their late 70's, got Senator Windows last year.  They were given other recommendations by family members but chose Senator as "they have a good name".  The windows were installed on behalf of Senator by a contractor.

Several frames were left loose, i.e. the entire window frame rocked, with unfinished plaster and loose flimsy PVC window boards.  Debris was left all over the place, with no effort to clean up.  

Senator were told to get another crew to finish/repair the work, however they insisted that only the contractor who put the windows in could do it. Eventually the job was finished adequately (but not to the satisfaction of my in-laws or a builder friend who reviewed the work following the initial install)

As you can imagine, the entire episode was deeply upsetting for them - and they paid top dollar - approx. 40% more than the recommended by my brother-i-l.  Other than the "good name", the main reason they went with Senator was that "The salesaman was well dressed and showed us everything on a computer", whereas the others were only tradesmen with notebooks!!

The upshot was the matter was put in the hands of a solicitor, but my in-laws decided in the end that "at our age, we don't want to be spending days in and out of court" and decided to put up with what they'd got.


----------



## AnnB (15 Nov 2007)

Can I just ask those of you who have had Senator windows installed, do they have hideous protruding vents?

We ordered some of ours with vents then realised after they fitted them that they hadn't any. Manager said no problem,we can fit them now, they'll look the same as if done in the factory.

I had assumed they'd be flush with the windows but they are 16" long boxy things (not even in exact colour) that protrude at least an inch out from the frames. They look a bit bizarre.

Are these really the standard Senator vents or are we being fobbed off with inferior stick-on-later ones?

Any information appreciated.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## z105 (15 Nov 2007)

We have one window with a vent, it is almost flush with window, I would say to ask them to change them there are defintely slim ones out there that don't stick out too much.

It's like this one here - [broken link removed]


----------



## AnnB (15 Nov 2007)

Thanks Havealaugh,
They seem different to mine. I was told my type was the only one they did.
This is mine:

[broken link removed]


----------



## z105 (15 Nov 2007)

Not the most attractive ! Worth talking to them again and telling them you aren't happy with those ones and show them the ones that you would like. In the top picture on that link I gave you - that is shown open, when it closes against the window is only about 10 millimetres proud of the window, one hardly notices it. Let us know how you get on sure.


----------



## AnnB (15 Nov 2007)

Will do, thanks.


----------

